# Want A Powerhead Don't Know Much About Them



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, I hvae been reading up on them and I think itll be a good choice for my tank.

What Model should i GET? I don't want it to be real noticable.

I have a 75 G Tank With rocks gravel driftwood and some plants.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Koralia! I think a #2 would do

I have a nano on my 55 and its a beast and hardly noticable.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id do a hydor k4. They arn't small but they have a rounded shape so it looks more natural then some maxijet. If you don't want it noticable you could mayby paint the background black or use one of those black plastic backgrounds so it will blend in more.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just be sure to put it on a timer or whatnot so your fish can sleep at night.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Any links to places that you reccomend getting them from? Would a korillia 4 be to much?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Just be sure to put it on a timer or whatnot so your fish can sleep at night.


I keep mine on 24/7. It depends where you place your ph.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

True dat.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd run it 24/7. I've heard powerheads burning out prematurely from turning them on and off daily. If you want one that turns on and off you should look for one that can go on a wavemaker.

I think a k4 will be fine. I have one in my 125 now and i have had it in my 65g before and it was fine. You can always point it at a wall or have a piece of drfitwood to break up the current but i dont think you would even need to do that.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Wheres the best place to place it?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey guys can I get the fullnames for these pumps I am trying to look them up and am haveing a hard time. Also is there a place where I can read about all of these pumps spec sheets and what not?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Koralia Evolution 750 Is this A Koralia 4?

http://www.hydor.com/prodotti/list/cat/14/list/14 Is this what I want? Will these make my tank a mess by blowing stuff all over?

Everything I read here said the 4 is 1,200 gph but but looks like a 4 on the website says 750 Gph. I am so confused.

http://sales.buysmrt.com/Hydor+Koralia+4+Controllable+Pump+Powerhead+12V+LV+550-1400+GPH This one is adjustable the more I search the more confused I get.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't overthink it. Go to amazon and just type in korilia 4 and youll get what your looking for. I checked your links and yes, those are what youre looking for.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

K1, K2, K3... where the old series that people here may have. The evolutions are practically the same thing but with a few minor changes. If 750 is 750gph look into the 1050 or 1400 as im on a google search now and those look to be the next step up. For your tank size 1050 should be fine.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I also see they make adjustable flow ones. are they any good?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you can adjust the flow on HK power head with a HK controller but thats gonna run you 200+ for the controller alone.
I had HK4 in my old 75g and it was fine together with FX5. don't let the flow rate scare you, it outputs a wide angle of gentle current.
create some dead spot for you fish to rest and they should be fine, as long as they are not too small.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Joe.G said:


> I also see they make adjustable flow ones. are they any good?


Like said those are mento for use with a wavemaker, They powerheads themselves don't cost too much more but the wavemaker box isn't cheap. For FW nobody really uses wavemakers as they cost too much and don't really have any significant benifits while in SW tanks alternating flow is ideal.


----------

